# how often do you change your lamps



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hi i was just wonding how often every one **REALLY** changes there lights? also what type of lights do you use?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

every 6 months or so.. But i'll sometimes wait up to a year


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

re...place...?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

When they no longer make light!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I can see the output on my flora glow is not as potent as it once was. I will change it in a few months.


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

desjardo said:


> When they no longer make light!


lol. Thats it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

twoheadedfish said:


> re...place...?


ROFL!! :3 too funny


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> re...place...?





desjardo said:


> When they no longer make light!


Precisely.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

can you really go that long with out replacing them without problems?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Only if you're good 

For high intensity-light planted tanks and reef aquariums, maintaining the correct light output is paramount, so typically people replace their bulbs every year or so. 
But I've seen many reports of people tracking the PAR and Lux output of their bulbs (albeit MH over reef tanks), and the PAR decrease from 0 months to 6 months is typically 20 - 30%, but it pretty much plateaus after that. A particular article said that the light output of a MH lamp was approximately the same from a period of 6 moths to about 21 months after starting use.

For myself, I ordered a PAR meter to determine when to replace my bulbs for my reef tank, since the corals need lots of light.

However for my planted tanks, I intend to use the bulbs until either they die, or.....they die. I don't do pressurized CO2 anymore, so no need for high intensity lights, unless there is a crazy spectral shift and they no longer produce visually appealing light.

edit: PAR = Photosynthetically Active Radiation - 'useful' light
HTH


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

so baisically stop spending so much on my lights every 8 months and just let them burn out lol


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Ameek - Why use MH? I have a friend who has worked in a large greenhouse for years, as well as at home. She swears by HPS, and so does everyone else I know doing any type of indoor gardening. My mother used MH for years until she found my HPS in high school and took it.
I used to replace the MH bulbs about everey 12mos. Noticing growth slowage at the end.
I switched to HPS as she suggested and things took off so much it was incredible. After that I have used fluor, and HPS only. Just found that getting 2 years out of a bulb was more efficient and faster growth...
If anyone is interested I think I still have a 360watt conversion bulb. The light output is much oranger but I am curious why MH and not HPS as in my exeprience HPS is FAR superior for growing any plant..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

we used HPS in our hydroponics lab. worked well, the orangey light though is not as nice as the bluer light.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ah, well, if all we are concerned about is growth, certainly there are more efficient ways of reaching the point of saturation, but in all intents, we still want our tanks to look good too. The MH example was just an example over a reef tank - which mind you, would look very crappy with an orange bulb. 
But yes, a HPS bulb does sound like a better choice if growth is the concern, not aesthetics.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Makes sense... Was just curious. Ty


----------

